# Recurrent Implantation Failure



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi, we started our IVF journey last year for tubal factor. I lost my left tube to an ectopic but still have my remaining right tube (hydro not suspected) and HSG showed slow fill but full spill.

our first IVF ended in a freeze all due to OHSS.
FET number1 ended in a chemical after one top blast transferred
FET number2 ended in BFN after one top blast transferred
FET number3 with steroids, clexane, scratch and two good blasts transferred ended in BFN

Recurrent implantation failure, what next? starting to feel very depressed. I guess we now need to review womb and tube but not sure I have the strength to keep doing this...


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah bless you, sorry you are having a tough time  

There is some good info on Agates file "learning from your failed cycle" (or something like that) on the Immunes section.

You could look at immunes testing or egg/sperm issues. There is loads of info on the Agate file I mentioned. Has your Dr suggested options? Further tests might be an idea, or some people treat empirically with immunes/steroids etc. They may be inclined to suggest different options based on your personal situation, and also what you want to do.

I know its so hard, and all the testing and constant poking and prodding is incredibly hard work. Maybe look at your options, even a consultation at a different clinic, before making any decisions about what to do.

Good luck whatever you decide, and feel free to join us in the Limbo Land thread - there are a lovely bunch of ladies on there who have been through the mill and waiting/deciding/taking the next step.

Xxx


----------

